# Crd?



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

Some of myflock have runny nose n sneezing. They are eating and laying normally. Nl droppings. I took the worst one of the flock who was sneezing alot. Still laying n nl dropping n behavior. I put her in isolation with tylan and nutri drench. I have 6 chicks in my flock of varied ages. Can i treat the flock including my chicks with tylan ? They are kept in an insulated coop w a heat lamp. They are allowed access to the outside run or i fear they will go stir crazy. Any help ? The weather here just started turn bad. Rain and the cold is setting in. Could this just be a cold and i need to wait it out? Or should i try to get some baytril ? I dont want to loose my flock or my new chicks. Please help.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Insulated coop and heat lamp could be the source of your problem. You are creating a wonderful place for airborne pathogens to thrive and reproduce, find a host and settle in. 

I'd turn off that lamp and open up some good ventilation in that coop. Some would advise the meds, but I would not...I'd start flock management methods that prevent ever having to reach for a med, and there is no time like the present. 

Build immune systems instead of crutching up weak ones and you may never have to worry about such things again. 

Unless, of course, you want to keep dosing a flock down through the years for each and every new illness, then meds will be your first choice for helping your flock. 

If that is what you are trying to accomplish, there will be someone along directly who can help you with doses and such on the meds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once again, I agree with Bee. Nothing in the symptoms you posted suggests a bacterial infection. And if its viral antibiotics will not fix it.

It is possible its a flu. They get it, most times its nothing more than what we get. Again, antibiotics are not going to do anything to alleviate the disease.

And I already posted to this once with suggestions that might be responsible. You didn't say whether or not any of those things was possible.


----------

